# need a contractor around Lakewood Ohio



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I was contacted by an individual who lives in Lakewood, he got my number from a current client of mine and is interested in snow removal for his home. The problem is that we dont service residentials that far away from us, we service, Seven Hills, Parma, Independence, N. Royalton, Maple Heights.

So if anyone is interested, post here or send me a pm and ill pass your info on to this guy.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

no ones interested?


----------



## "GOT SNOW?" (Jan 9, 2010)

*Amherst to Lakewood?*

Just found your post...What kind of service does this customer need? How often? Are there any other contacts in the area you don't want. I live in Amherst, Lakewood is about 30 mins away, but I will travel to the money. I drove to Solon and Chardon the other day. Please give me a call....TED 440.522.8918 THANKS!!


----------

